# Thick noodles



## curly740 (Feb 29, 2004)

i'm from western pa. and i was at a eat n park had a bowl of noodle soup and they were a real thick noodle would anyone happen to know what kind of a noodle there are  i really like them and would like to have them to add to my veg soup


----------



## carnivore (Feb 29, 2004)

hi curly740,
were they the frozen noodles you can buy in the freezer section of your grocery store?  Those are about the thickest noodles i can think of and they are often used in soups.


----------



## scott123 (Feb 29, 2004)

If it was a chicken noodle type of soup, my best guess is it's an extra wide egg noodle like goodmans.  I'm also guessing that since it was in soup it was probably cooked well past the 'al dente' stage.

If the soup was Asian, then it might be udon (buckwheat) noodles.  You can get those at any Asian supermarket.

Those are the two thickest noodles I know


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 29, 2004)

Mmmmm....... my first thought was an Udon noodle - those are thicker than normal and found in a lot of Asian soups.  

But it might be, like others have said, an extra wide egg noodle.  Were the noodles a little curly at the edges about an inch long and about half as wide?  Or were they straight noodles more like spaghetti noodles but with straighter edges and more flat versus rounded?


----------



## northernMIcook (Mar 1, 2004)

I love thicker noodles so I make them myself.  Just roll out the dough as thick or thin as you want then slice them up and boil. Hand rolling usually makes for a thicker noodle. We also buy a german noodle at a specialty store that is thicker than the usual soup noodle. Another soup noodle I like is spatzle. Just make a dough of about 1 C flour, 2 eggs, 1 t. salt and a little water (this is very approx, I usually dont measure). Should be a wet, glopy dough :roll: (I know, its hard to understand my technical terms..haha) Drop small "glops" from a spoon right into boiling soup or water. I make a potato-cheese soup and drop these into it...YUM


----------



## curly740 (Mar 1, 2004)

*noodles*

thanks for all the imput they were like hulski but much thicker about quarter in thick and a little longer. my eye caught the post with spatzel's i don't here that to often i make spatzel but i cut mine off a plate and my grandma said the thinner the better. i use them with roast beef the gravy and spatzel is great. and my favorite kraut and fied pork chops with brown flour gravy so if u know about spatzels do you make sterum thats like a fried sweet bread. i did find a noodle receipe on this web page so i may try to make mine own just not sure how thin to roll dough out to make it quarter inch thick but i am going to try it. thanks again for all your help


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi curly,

Make these one night when you make just a simple chicken soup and cut them appropriately and see if they are about what you had.  You can leave out the thyme if you want but add a little poultry seasoning.  These are the noodles I make with my chicken and dumplings - sometimes they're called slick noodles or slipperly noodles.

Noodles/Dumplings

1 cup flour
1/2 tsp. salt
1 TBS. shortening (Crisco)
sprinkling of thyme
6 TBS hot water (tap is fine)

Sift together 1 cup flour, salt, and thyme in a mixing bowl.  Add shortening and mix.  Add enough water to make dough soft, but not sticky.  Wrap dough in plastic wrap for 15 minutes to rest.  Place dough on floured surface and roll very thin.  Cut into squares, keeping flour on them.

Heat broth back up to almost boiling and add dumplings.  Gently stir constantly at first to keep them from sticking to each other.  Keep lid halfway on pot.  The flour still on dumplings will help thicken the broth.  Cook dumplings for about 10 minutes, add shredded chicken back to pot and re-heat.  Just make sure dumplings are cooked all the way through.


----------



## scott123 (Mar 1, 2004)

> 6 TBS hot water (tap is fine)


Cooking with hot tap water might not be a great idea.  Hot water supposedly leeches a lot of nasty stuff from the pipes in your house. It's okay to shower with/do the dishes, but you don't want to eat it. I'd highly recommend nuking 6 TBS of cold tap water for about 20 sec. instead.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi scott123,

Are you talking about legionella (or something close to that anyway - I can't remember the exact name) - if that is what you are talking about that particular bacteria dies VERY quickly at 100 degrees F.

And would boiling these noodles like the recipe calls for - wouldn't that kill pretty much anything?  I'm just inquisitive - not confrontational - If I was confrontational my ex would be under a semi STILL trying to get out!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Mar 2, 2004)

Elf;
   I _think_ that scott is talking more about off flavors and the like. Between the floride, chlorine, benzene from pvc and various and sundry assorted nastiness...it is a good point. Unfortunately, short of having industrial water filtration installed, most of us are stuck with it.
    Of course, he may be talking about something else altogether.


----------



## scott123 (Mar 2, 2004)

Although I've heard that hot water leeches a variety of metals/minerals that aren't good for human consumption, after a quick search I could only track down one authority that talks about lead.

From the Minnesota Department of Health Website:

Use cold tap water and heat it on the stove if you need hot water for food preparation. Hot tap water absorbs more lead from pipes and pipe solder. Let tap water run for at least two minutes if the water has been standing in the pipes for 6 hours or more. This flushes out the water that might have absorbed lead from the pipes or the solder that joins the pipes together.

Here is the link:
http://www.health.state.mn.us/divs/hpcd/chp/npa/lead.html


----------



## northernMIcook (Mar 2, 2004)

Lead in water is a problem mostly in older homes that use lead solder but even in newer homes hot water can put excess copper into drinking water.


----------



## curly740 (Mar 2, 2004)

thanks for the receipe elf i will give it a try this weekend if i want a thick noodle should i still roll it out thin? i am looking for a thicker noodle never did this i have to ask thanks


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 2, 2004)

They will plump up - why don't you roll them out in different batches "playing" with the thickness - that way you'll know for sure and it's not like they will be bad or anything!!!! LOL


----------



## northernMIcook (Mar 2, 2004)

> if u know about spatzels do you make sterum thats like a fried sweet bread


No, I have no idea what sterum is. I was taught to make noodles and spatzel from my granmother. My one grandmother is swedish and dutch, the other is slovak, grandfather was german and belgian, other one was prussian so I am familar with a variety of etnic foods but dont know alot about any...did I say that right? :roll:  Anyways, just to mix it up, I married an Italian. 
Do you have a recipe for sterum? I would love to try some new.


----------



## deligirl25 (Jul 9, 2007)

curly740 said:
			
		

> i'm from western pa. and i was at a eat n park had a bowl of noodle soup and they were a real thick noodle would anyone happen to know what kind of a noodle there are i really like them and would like to have them to
> add to my  veg soup


 

          I'm from eastern pa.  i just bought a bag of these wide noodles at the Kutztown fair   I know you can get them from the Amish    this is the information on the label    Dietrich's meats and country store  610-756-6344     www.dietrichsmeats.com    $4.50 for a 1lb bag   hope this helps


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 10, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Hi scott123,
> I'm just inquisitive - not confrontational - If I was confrontational my ex would be under a semi STILL trying to get out!


 
A woman after my own heart.


----------

